# Bester Spiele monitor 22-24 zoll



## piopakk (7. März 2010)

Hallo jungs,

Welche monitore, grösse 22 bis 24 zoll, sind für spiele zum empfehlen?

Ich hab ein auge für die kleinsten auffälligkeiten, und sehe sofort wenn es schlieren oder sonst was gibt. Deswegen gehe ich da auf keine kompromisse. Suche ganz einfech den besten spiele-monitor.

Habe jetzt den Samsung P2350, aber irgendwie ist der für spiele nicht optimal. Glaube die schaltgeschwindigkeit/reaktionszeit ist in der praksis zu schwach..

Danke alle!


----------



## mixxed_up (7. März 2010)

P2450H, reicht.


----------



## knuffbiber (8. März 2010)

Schau dich auf jeden fall mal bei den 120 Hertz Modellen um. Speziell der 2233rz von Samsung hat fast keinen inputlag, und der neue Acer 24Zoll soll ja auch recht gut sein!


----------



## Fl_o (8. März 2010)

Achte darauf das du keinen TN Panel nimmst, würde so ab 500-700 Euronen schauen wen du hohe anforderungen hast


----------



## Own3r (9. März 2010)

Schau dir mal den Samsung XL2370 LED an. Der hat 2ms Reaktionszeit, super Bildqualität, eine hohen Kontrast und LED Hintergrungbeleuchtung. Und das alles zu einem Preis von ca. 270€! 
Eigenschaften von XL2370 LED | Displays (Consumer Displays) von Samsung


----------



## Blutstoff (9. März 2010)

Also wenn das Budget etwas Luft erlaubt, kauf dir kein TFT mit TN-Panel.

Bei 22" ist dieser hier sehr interessant. PRAD | Testbericht Dell 2209WA (s) 
Sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und auch in schwarz erhältlich.

Bei 24" ist aktuell dieser hier nicht zu verachten. 
PRAD | Testbericht Eizo S2433WH-BK


----------



## Superwip (9. März 2010)

> Also wenn das Budget etwas Luft erlaubt, kauf dir kein TFT mit TN-Panel.



Weil? Ihm ist vor allem eine geringe Reaktionszeit wichtig, da ist TN einfach am besten- warum mehr Geld für etwas schlechteres ausgeben? Der Vorteil der teuren PVA und IPS Panels liegt ja hauptsächlich bei den besseren Kontrast, Farb und Schwarzwerten, die Reaktionszeiten sind aber in der Regel deutlich schlechter (wobei natürlich ein schlechtes TN Panel weit schlechter als ein gutes PVA oder IPS Panel sein kann aber wir reden hier natürlich von den jeweiligen Topmodellen)

Ich würde dir, nicht zuletzt aus eigener Erfahrung den Acer GD245HQ empfehlen; sehr geringe Reaktionszeit, 120Hz Technologie, Inputlag ist aber unbekannt und wurde soweit ich weiß noch nie getestet obwohl oft behauptet wird er sei sehr gering

Einen Test von dem Monitor (im Vergleich mit dem Samsung 2233RZ) gibt es im aktuellen Hardwareluxx


----------



## Blutstoff (10. März 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Weil? Ihm ist vor allem eine geringe Reaktionszeit wichtig, da ist TN einfach am besten- warum mehr Geld für etwas schlechteres ausgeben? Der Vorteil der teuren PVA und IPS Panels liegt ja hauptsächlich bei den besseren Kontrast, Farb und Schwarzwerten, die Reaktionszeiten sind aber in der Regel deutlich schlechter (wobei natürlich ein schlechtes TN Panel weit schlechter als ein gutes PVA oder IPS Panel sein kann aber wir reden hier natürlich von den jeweiligen Topmodellen)


 
Das kann man so nicht stehenlassen. Der Unterschied in der Reaktionszeit ist zwar messbar aber subjektiv nicht vorhanden, zumindest bei den von mir empfohlenen Geräten. Von deutlich schlechter (6ms), so wie du es beschreibst, kann kaum die Rede sein. Allein die Blickwinkelstabilität bei größeren TFT kommt da erst so richtig zum Tragen. Ich rate zu einem persönlichen Vergleich, da dieser viel mehr aussagt als jeder noch so ausführliche Test.


----------



## Superwip (10. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht stehenlassen. Der Unterschied in der Reaktionszeit ist zwar messbar aber subjektiv nicht vorhanden, zumindest bei den von mir empfohlenen Geräten. Von deutlich schlechter (6ms), so wie du es beschreibst, kann kaum die Rede sein. Allein die Blickwinkelstabilität bei größeren TFT kommt da erst so richtig zum Tragen. Ich rate zu einem persönlichen Vergleich, da dieser viel mehr aussagt als jeder noch so ausführliche Test.


 
Das stimmt nicht.

Kein LCD Bildschirm hat eine wirklich perfekte Reaktionszeit, selbst die besten sind noch nicht hundertprozent befriedigend; vermutlich wird erst die FED oder OLED Technologie das Reaktionszeitproblem endgültig lösen

Wenn man also wirklich Wert auf eine geringe Reaktionszeit legt dann ist bei TFTs das Beste gerade gut genug

Eine Möglichkeit wäre es aber auch noch etwas zu warten, ich denke in den nächsten Monaten sollten die ersten halbwegs großen OLED Bildschirme auf den Markt kommen wenn auch Anfangs wohl zu horrenden Preisen; OLED Bildschirme haben jedenfalls de facto keine Reaktionszeit

Aktuell gibt es nur zwei OLED Bildschirme, den Sony XEL-1- (11 Zoll, 1500€) und den LG LG OLED TV (15 Zoll, 2000€, aktuell nur in Korea erhältlich, ab Mai in Europa)


----------



## Blutstoff (11. März 2010)

Was stimmt denn nicht?
Von perfekter Reaktionszeit habe ich nichts geschrieben, weder bei TN- noch bei IPS-/PVA-Panel. Also dichte mir bitte nichts an.
Reaktionszeit und Inputlag sind zwei verschiedene Faktoren, die du im Übrigen nicht einfach vermischen kannst. Das erweckt für mich den Eindruck, dass du nicht genau weißt, wovon du eigentlich sprichst.


----------



## freak094 (11. März 2010)

kann dir auch noch zum Samsung Syncmaster XL2370 LED raten


----------



## Superwip (12. März 2010)

> Was stimmt denn nicht?
> Von perfekter Reaktionszeit habe ich nichts geschrieben, weder bei TN- noch bei IPS-/PVA-Panel. Also dichte mir bitte nichts an.


 
Die reaktionsschnellsten TN Panels sind immerhin etwa doppelt so schnell wie die schnellsten IPS/PVA Panels, wenn wir uns einig sind, dass selbst die TNs nicht perfekt sind dann sind es nur halbsoschnelle IPS/PVA Panels noch viel weniger...

Wir reden wir immerhin von jemandem, dem ein Samsung SyncMaster P2350 zu langsam ist- der hat auch nur 2ms Grau zu Grau und liegt damit sicher auf dem Niveau der besten IPS/PVA Panels...



> Reaktionszeit und Inputlag sind zwei verschiedene Faktoren, die du im Übrigen nicht einfach vermischen kannst. Das erweckt für mich den Eindruck, dass du nicht genau weißt, wovon du eigentlich sprichst


 
Ich weiß, Schreibfehler; gemeint war natürlich die Reaktionszeit

Ich kann nur nochmals den Acer GD245HQ empfehlen



> kann dir auch noch zum Samsung Syncmaster XL2370 LED raten


 
Hm... Gleicher (Panel-)Hersteller, gleiche Auflösung, gleiche Diagonale, gleiche Grau zu Grau Reaktionszeit... ich vermute XL2370 LED hat das selbe Panel und damit exakt die gleiche Reaktionszeit wie der P2350...


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (12. März 2010)

Samsung 245b, ein super teil, gute qualität und nicht zu teuer.


----------



## Superwip (12. März 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Samsung 245b, ein super teil, gute qualität und nicht zu teuer.



Und hat mit 5ms Grau zu Grau eine deutlich schlechtere Reaktionszeit als der P2350 (2ms) womit er sich hier natürlich disqualifiziert

Nicht vergessen: der Monitor muss in Sachen Reaktionszeit im Vergleich zum P2350 eine Signifikante Verbesserung darstellen!


----------



## piopakk (16. März 2010)

Habe letzlich gedacht das der monitor 120 hz haben sollte. scheint auch ohne 3D nutzung ein klarer vorteil in spielen zu sein.


----------



## piopakk (16. März 2010)

Habe gerade bei PRAD gelesen, das der Samsung P2450H einen guten test gemacht hat und das er für spiler geignet ist. 
Aber ist der P2450H besser als mein jetziger P2350?


----------



## FatBoo (17. März 2010)

piopakk schrieb:


> Habe gerade bei PRAD gelesen, das der Samsung P2450H einen guten test gemacht hat und das er für spiler geignet ist.
> Aber ist der P2450H besser als mein jetziger P2350?



Der 2450H hat ein anderes Panel und ein HDMI-Eingang. Mehr oder weniger geeignet ist der auch nicht...


----------



## Xasser (24. März 2010)

Ich bin auch ein Gamer und bemerke leider kleine Details, deshalb habe ich zum Lg w2442pa gegriffen, und bin absolut zu frieden
Test sie hier: Prad.de


----------

